# New Bike Build



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Figured I would try to document the build of my new hard tail bike. Some of the parts started showing up on Friday. Today the frame showed up.






[/IMG]


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the color of that frame! Except for installing the headset, you going to do the build yourself?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Love the color of that frame! Except for installing the headset, you going to do the build yourself?



Going to attempt to do as much as I can


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Going to attempt to do as much as I can



If you need any help let me know.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Going to attempt to do as much as I can



1/2 the battle is just having the right tools. Good luck with it! Looks cool/


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

Speaking of tools, you will need a bottom bracket wrench to install your BB and one of the crank arms.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Speaking of tools, you will need a bottom bracket wrench to install your BB and one of the crank arms.



I have a Shimano bottom bracket wrench, but don't think I have anything for the crank arm.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I have a Shimano bottom bracket wrench, but don't think I have anything for the crank arm.



On the opposite end of the wench should be a plastic gear looking thing. That fits into the nut that locks on the crank arm to the crank spindle.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2010)

You should be able to do it all yourself.  The headset isn't rocket science, as long as the frame has been reemed and faced already.  Same goes with the BB being faced ahead of time.  Otherwise it's a good excuse to buy some more tools if you don't have them already.  One can never have too many tools.

Definitely take pics along the way, I love build up threads!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be taking notes for an upcoming project of my own.....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I'll be taking notes for an upcoming project of my own.....



You better take pictures as well!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

If last night is any indication on how this is going to go this could be a long process. Took me 10 minutes to wrestle the seat post clamp on!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> If last night is any indication on how this is going to go this could be a long process. Took me 10 minutes to wrestle the seat post clamp on!



I should have warned you about that . I had the same problem with mine. I think the clamp size OnOne list on the web site is a tad too small. I had to purchase one a little larger than what they recommend.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I should have warned you about that . I had the same problem with mine. I think the clamp size OnOne list on the web site is a tad too small. I had to purchase one a little larger than what they recommend.



It's on, but it makes the post a bit snug. I'm sure if I remove it now it will take some paint with it now.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you gotten any further than the seat post clamp?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Have you gotten any further than the seat post clamp?



I put the cassette on the rear wheel along with the rim strip, tire and tube!

Unfortunately I only ordered the headset this week(should be here Tues/Wed next week). My guess is it is probably easier for the shop to put it in a bare frame rather than having cranks and stuff hanging off so I have been holding off on attaching stuff to the frame.

Once this last package arrives I should have everything needed to get it together and out on the trails.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I put the cassette on the rear wheel along with the rim strip, tire and tube!
> 
> Unfortunately I only ordered the headset this week(should be here Tues/Wed next week). My guess is it is probably easier for the shop to put it in a bare frame rather than having cranks and stuff hanging off so I have been holding off on attaching stuff to the frame.
> 
> Once this last package arrives I should have everything needed to get it together and out on the trails.



it wont really matter what else you have on the frame, they just put the bike in a stand and use a special press to install the head set. Also bring you fork to the shop so they can install the crown race. Its not too hard to do, but if you are already paying them to install the HS, the crown race is ussually included in the price.

what size tires you putting on that bad boy? The steel frame does take some of the sting out of things, but 2.3 or bigger tires will also help.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I put the cassette on the rear wheel along with the rim strip, tire and tube!
> 
> Unfortunately I only ordered the headset this week(should be here Tues/Wed next week). My guess is it is probably easier for the shop to put it in a bare frame rather than having cranks and stuff hanging off so I have been holding off on attaching stuff to the frame.
> 
> Once this last package arrives I should have everything needed to get it together and out on the trails.



I doubt it matters much if the cranks are installed or not when they put the headset in.  They'll probably clamp it in a stand by the seat post and will be working on the front of the bike...  Or you could do it yourself...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2010)

You need to do a better job of documenting this stuff here.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

The 456 frame has a really short head tube, your most likely going to need to cut down the fork steerer tube a little. Don't cut too much off, that way you will be able to easily transfer the fork to another bike in the future. Anyway, the best thing I have found for the job is a pipe / tubing cutter.


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2010)

Put some grease on your seat post, it will help.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Put some grease on your seat post, it will help.


Help what? :blink:

Personally, I like a seat on the seat post.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Put some grease on your seat post, it will help.



That was another question, any special type of grease need to be used(Park multi purpose) and will any be sufficient.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You need to do a better job of documenting this stuff here.



I'll take some pics of the pile of parts this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> The 456 frame has a really short head tube, your most likely going to need to cut down the fork steerer tube a little. Don't cut too much off, that way you will be able to easily transfer the fork to another bike in the future. Anyway, the best thing I have found for the job is a pipe / tubing cutter.



Leave the steerer tube longer than you think you need and put spacers on top of the stem if you need to.  That will give you more options if you decide you want the bars up higher, or transfer the fork to something else.  Make sure at the very least you leave enough length for some spacers and the total stem height (minus a few MM).  If you cut the steerer too short then you're screwed.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Leave the steerer tube longer than you think you need and put spacers on top of the stem if you need to.  That will give you more options if you decide you want the bars up higher, or transfer the fork to something else.  Make sure at the very least you leave enough length for some spacers and the total stem height (minus a few MM).  If you cut the steerer too short then you're screwed.



Like I said the head tube on that frame is really short. On mine I have about a 1.5" stack, a beefy stem and about 1" of stack above the stem. I cut the steerer tube long enough so it would still comfortably work on my 5 spot if I need to transfer the fork over. I still had to cut off some steerer tube to get those numbers. If I didn't do any cutting I would have had a huge stack above or below the stem.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Should I have ordered some spacers or is there something else i can use?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Should I have ordered some spacers or is there something else i can use?



Ya, you going to need some spacers, your bike should have them

Edit: your also going to need a star nut installed in the steerer tube of your fork. It's only a couple bucks at any shop and easy to do yourself.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

Seat and seat post






[/IMG]
Wheels, tires, tubes, discs and cassette done





[/IMG]
Cranks installed





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice start Jeff.  I really like the looks of those SLX cranks.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like another box of misc. parts should show up tomorrow, hopefully I'll have everything now.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 10, 2010)

Good job Jeff!  Ya doing the fork too, or farming that out??

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like another box of misc. parts should show up tomorrow, hopefully I'll have everything now.



I find myself saying this over and over again during the course of my build.....yet there always seems to be another part that is needed....Doh! None the less my new whip is coming along nicely! Really not much left to do other than setting up the front wheel (when it arrives later this week) and dealing with all the tweaks and adjustments! Aside from the pain in the pocket book, building a bike up from scratch has been a ton of fun and a very educational experience. Hope to be able to take it for a ride this weekend....


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I find myself saying this over and over again during the course of my build.....yet there always seems to be another part that is needed....Doh! None the less my new whip is coming along nicely! Really not much left to do other than setting up the front wheel (when it arrives later this week) and dealing with all the tweaks and adjustments! Aside from the pain in the pocket book, building a bike up from scratch has been a ton of fun and a very educational experience. Hope to be able to take it for a ride this weekend....



Post up some pics. I just need to get off my lazy butt and finish it up, but since my other bike is back I don't seem to be in a rush.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I find myself saying this over and over again during the course of my build.....yet there always seems to be another part that is needed....Doh! None the less my new whip is coming along nicely! Really not much left to do other than setting up the front wheel (when it arrives later this week) and dealing with all the tweaks and adjustments! Aside from the pain in the pocket book, building a bike up from scratch has been a ton of fun and a very educational experience. Hope to be able to take it for a ride this weekend....



Dude, you can NOT make a post like that without pics!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Dude, you can NOT make a post like that without pics!



No need for pics...you'll see plenty of her when she is a finished product.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> No need for pics...you'll see plenty of her when she is a finished product.



What did you get? Specs?

Did you pick up one of those Blurs on CL? Seeing how big of a DW link fan you are I'm hoping you got a DW link Turner so I can check one out in person.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> No need for pics...you'll see plenty of her when she is a finished product.



Tease


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 14, 2010)

Finished up the build late last night/early this morning and got the new whip out on the trails this afternoon!! Still have a few minor adjustments to make but for the most part it rode pretty well although it did take some time in the saddle to adjust to the different geometry.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks sick!  That should work out great for you!  Can't wait to check it out in person tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice job. I really like that black anodized color


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 15, 2010)

WoodCore said:


>




What's with the huge stack? Is it going to stay that way?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What's with the huge stack? Is it going to stay that way?



I was thinking the same thing. 

what is that, a 200mm stem?


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 15, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> what is that, a 200mm stem?



The stack is only little higher than my old ride and I wanted to see how it would fit/ride before I cut the stearer tube too short. BTW that would be a 110mm stem same as on my old bike.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2010)

You may want to experiment with a shorter stem in the 60mm to 70mm range. The bike will handle better with a shorter stem and be more fun on the downs.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 15, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> You may want to experiment with a shorter stem in the 60mm to 70mm range. The bike will handle better with a shorter stem and be more fun on the downs.



Might go there down the road but for now it's riding A OK!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff,  how is your build going?

At this rate I will have my new HT frame picked out and built up before you are done.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Jeff,  how is your build going?
> 
> At this rate I will have my new HT frame picked out and built up before you are done.


It moving forward, slowly


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

Couple updated pics





[/IMG]






[/IMG]
After I took the pic I did put the brake calipers on.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Couple updated pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!  You gonna be able to ride it before the snow flies??


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks sweet, love the brown and black color scheme. Will it be done for your next ride?

Best tool to cut a steerer tube, IMO opinion anyway, is a pipe / tubing cutter. I have one large enough if you want to borrow it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

Hopefully it'll be ready for a ride for next week, just ordered some more spacers for the headset. Tim, i'll take you up on the offer on the tube cutter if you can remember it next time we ride. Most of the stuff left is what i'm thinking is going to be the PITA stuff(rear derailleur, running cables, adjusting derailleurs and brakes). I guess i need to start reading my Zinn mtb book!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2010)

I will throw that tube cutter in my back pack so I'm sure I have it next time we ride. Cables can be a pain the first time. A good sharp pair or cutters are your best friend for cutting housing and cables. You need to make quick clean cuts or the cables may fray at the ends.

Btw - Bb7s are a snap to setup.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully it'll be ready for a ride for next week, just ordered some more spacers for the headset.



That may take a while. Pretty sure all the online vendors are out of stock


----------



## Marc (Aug 17, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> The stack is only little higher than my old ride and I wanted to see how it would fit/ride before I cut the stearer tube too short. BTW that would be a 110mm stem same as on my old bike.



If you want to play with the stem height before cutting the steerer tube you can always put spacers between the top of the stem and the cap.  You can also always buy a new stem with a different rise, of course.

Back in the day of threaded fork tubes and head sets, you had to buy the fork tube the right length unless you had a pipe threader.  That was kinda stressful.  Although you could adjust the stem height without touching the tension on the headset, which was nice.  Unfortunately the old quill stems weighed about ten pounds.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2010)

Swapped out the 36 tooth front chain ring for a 32 (had to pull the cranks). Also put on the brake levers, shifters and lock on grips.

What are you guys using to hold the brake cable housing to the loops on the frames, zip ties? I need to pick up some brake cable and housings for the shifter cables this week.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2010)

Zip ties work for just about anything... ;-)


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 29, 2010)

Jeff....you done with this build yet???


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Jeff....you done with this build yet???



No!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally done(thanks to Suburban Sports!)






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

I was running out of day light so I took the pics before I added the pedals and cut down the handle bars a bit since I could barely get it thru the doorways in house!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks sick!!!!!

Can't wait to see it in person tomorrow. Really like the brown!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 22, 2010)

All you need is an adjustable seat post.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2010)

It's about time you slacker...


Looks nice though!


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats! Nice job!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Taking it out today for first real ride after work today other than cranking around the yard last night. One thing I did notice is that it is pretty light considering when I was buying parts I was looking at price and not weight. I will try an weigh it one of these days, thinking mid 20's.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 23, 2010)

How did she ride??


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> How did she ride??



A real fun bike but I definitely need to get used to riding a hard tail again and getting my butt off the seat and pedal standing up over the rocky terrain and up hills. Down hills are real fun and can really pick up speed on the level smoother stuff.

Rode it at Case yesterday which probably wasn't the best place to try it out due to its real rocky terrain, but planning on taking it out to Nass this weekend to see how it does there.

Well worth it!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> A real fun bike but I definitely need to get used to riding a hard tail again and getting my butt off the seat and pedal standing up over the rocky terrain and up hills. Down hills are real fun and can really pick up speed on the level smoother stuff.
> 
> Rode it at Case yesterday which probably wasn't the best place to try it out due to its real rocky terrain, but planning on taking it out to Nass this weekend to see how it does there.
> 
> Well worth it!



Sweet ride you got there Jeff! The color looks even nicer in person

Sorry for holding you up on the big climbs yesterday, the single speed was a very bad idea yesterday!!!!!!!!! I was very close to yaking on that intial climb to the top.

Great story from yesterdays ride: I somehow got way in front of Jeff on the blue trail and I was just cranking along through a really rocky section like it was nothing. started a small climb covered in roots that should be a breeze. Hit this small section of roots only about 3 inched high, went OTB. Got off to the side of the trail right bext to my OTB spot and Jeff finally catched up to me. He takes the same exact line, hits the same exact roots and goes OTB in the same exact spot.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Sweet ride you got there Jeff! The color looks even nicer in person
> 
> Sorry for holding you up on the big climbs yesterday, the single speed was a very bad idea yesterday!!!!!!!!! I was very close to yaking on that intial climb to the top.
> 
> Great story from yesterdays ride: I somehow got way in front of Jeff on the blue trail and I was just cranking along through a really rocky section like it was nothing. started a small climb covered in roots that should be a breeze. Hit this small section of roots only about 3 inched high, went OTB. Got off to the side of the trail right bext to my OTB spot and Jeff finally catched up to me. He takes the same exact line, hits the same exact roots and goes OTB in the same exact spot.



I blame it all on the bike manufacturer, we're too good for gaper moves like that!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I blame it all on the bike manufacturer, we're too good for gaper moves like that!



works for me


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> A real fun bike but I definitely need to get used to riding a hard tail again and getting my butt off the seat and pedal standing up over the rocky terrain and up hills. Down hills are real fun and can really pick up speed on the level smoother stuff.
> 
> Rode it at Case yesterday which probably wasn't the best place to try it out due to its real rocky terrain, but planning on taking it out to Nass this weekend to see how it does there.
> 
> Well worth it!


I don't want to hear you complain about how rocky Case is being an issue with a hard tail.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I don't want to hear you complain about how rocky Case is being an issue with a hard tail.



He was crying like a baby about the rocks the whole ride

FYI Trev and I are riding Millers Pond tomorrow at 8:30 am xstuntry style. Join us if you want to finally complete the whole ride or break another fork.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> He was crying like a baby about the rocks the whole ride
> 
> FYI Trev and I are riding Millers Pond tomorrow at 8:30 am xstuntry style. Join us if you want to finally complete the whole ride or break another fork.


And if I can drag myself out of bed that early...


----------

